
Azure Repos Default Branch Name - dustinmoris
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/devops/azure-repos-default-branch-name/
======
rvz
Not even the majority of users commenting on this post seem to like this
change.

This one is my personal favourite response: [0]

Makes you wonder if this whole idea of renaming 'master' which in the context
of Git has nothing to do with 'master-slave' links makes any sense.

I'm still waiting for Mastercard to rename their deeply 'offensive' company
name then. /s

[0] [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/devops/azure-repos-default-
br...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/devops/azure-repos-default-branch-
name/#comment-1684)

